
The History of .NET [video] - LyalinDotCom
https://vimeo.com/239969756
======
twoodfin
There’s quite a bit factually wrong with this presentation, some of which is
flagrant enough that I have to assume it’s intentional.

For one thing, Bill Gates is pictured in his deposition for _US v. Microsoft_
with David Boies, not “US Senators”.

For another, Windows 2000 is described as being released contemporaneously
with Intel’s Pentium, when they appeared nearly 7 years apart.

There’s also a very strange take on _US v. Microsoft_ generally. If you
actually watch Bill Gates’ deposition (recommended!) it’s clear that the focus
of the government’s case was alleged attempts to use the dominance of Windows
to crush Sun’s Java and Netscape’s Navigator, not undocumented APIs as the
speaker claims.

And the description of the collapse of Longhorn is odd. I’ve never before
heard the theory that the team was inadequately resourced due to the
requirements of Windows XP SP2. Also an interesting take that Vista only got
poor reviews because it was released too early in order to meet enterprise
contract commitments.

Finally, I have to question a supposedly insider history of .NET that isn’t
rich enough in detail to include “COOL”.

------
manigandham
Youtube version (NDC Sydney 2017):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqWar6cEWsA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqWar6cEWsA)

Also a more recent one from NDC London Jan 2018:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trHTLFNFoWk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trHTLFNFoWk)

~~~
mistermann
That channel is chock full of good content:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTdw38Cw6jcm0atBPA39a0Q/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTdw38Cw6jcm0atBPA39a0Q/videos)

------
klausjensen
If you enjoyed this talk, you might enjoy his (and Carl Franklin's) podcast
Dotnet Rocks: [https://www.dotnetrocks.com/](https://www.dotnetrocks.com/)

~~~
thom
Blimey, that's a blast from the past - I used to listen to that on my commute
to my first .NET job out of university in 2002/3\. Impressive run.

~~~
cm2187
To be honest it has sort of moved on from .net. The podcast is mostly about
cloud, javascript frameworks, technologies and soft skills these days. The
geek outs are the highlight in my opinion.

------
hedonistbot
This video can be called "Microsoft the Good Parts". Also WPF gets only one
mention and the future is Azure? So is WPF heading the way of Silverlight?

On a side note, I wasn't aware that the agreement with the US government was
meant to expire after ten years. Is it a coincidence that right after that we
got the Windows Store push?

~~~
WorldMaker
> So is WPF heading the way of Silverlight?

Yes and no. WPF has a long security support lifetime ahead of it (much longer
than Silverlight got), but the present is and has been the UWP XAML stack with
all new feature investment going to it (where both .NET and C/C++/"native"
code may take advantage of it).

(For what it is worth, to go ahead and answer some of the FAQ: With .NET
Standard 2.0 the migration story from WPF to UWP XAML is the best it has ever
been. UWP apps _don 't_ have to Store published and sideloading has been on by
default and as easy [if not easier] than Android APK/Windows MSI installation
for more than a year now. UWP apps can contain classic Win32 desktop apps
using the "Centennial" Desktop Bridge and even communicate with those parts
for an eventual/piecemeal migration strategy.)

------
ensei5459
The mark of a good speaker is one who can hold an audience's attention. This
man, is a very good speaker.

~~~
ramenmeal
Yeah I don't know why I just watched all that.

------
zyberzero
I saw this talk last September in Sweden, at DevIntersection Europe. Campbell
is a really good speaker and I really enjoy listening to his podcast dot net
rocks. Try it if you haven't!

------
akirofi
I attended this same talk last month at NDC London. Very interesting talk with
lots of little details, and a brilliant speaker.

------
wangii
Nitpick: the javascript engine of firefox is spidermonkey, not nitro.

